# To spray or not to spray



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

Weather has prevented us from spraying our hayfields of fescue orchard mix with 24d. Now a lot of the grass is in late boot stage to early seed emergence and around 2ft tall. We've been very fortunate to never run into this situation before and I'm not sure if we should attempt to spray this late in the game. My main concern is running over the grass and doing more harm than good. I would be using Weedmaster so I would only have to wait 7 days prior to harvest. Interested in knowing what you guys would suggest in this situation.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Depending on what type of weeds and how many I think I would just cut it within the next couple weeks. I hate driving over grass that tall because in my experience it doesn't raise back up in the wheel tracks. Of course if there is enough weeds that it is going to be a problem in the hay it might be worth driving over it to spray.


----------



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

That's kinda what I thought but have no personal experience with spraying this late. The weeds for the most part aren't to terrible, they're just bad enough to aggregate me. The biggest weed problem are patches of buckwheat plantain, otherwise the fields are pretty clean with just weeds here and there with the grass choking most out.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the plantain. At this point I think you would be best to just take the first cutting off then when the plantain regrows a bit spray it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

FarmerCline said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the plantain. At this point I think you would be best to just take the first cutting off then when the plantain regrows a bit spray it.


I agree.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If you still want to spray, any crop dusters in the area?


----------



## Novice1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and have a serious problem with spear grass in my coastal. Is it to late to spray and what should I use if it's not to late?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with the others, wait to spray until after 1st cutting. It'll be more effective and you'll run down a lot of crop if done now.


----------

